# Black bugs in dry wood?



## OmiRain (May 28, 2011)

Ok, so I'm pretty new to having lizards (4days). But I've asked advice and researched it etc...But!

Now I have a new problem, there are black bugs in a branch the pet store gave me. It was pretty dry but when we opened it up it was like saw dust with these little dead black bugs on the inside. :/ They look like they have segments, but I can't quite see them properly. I dont really want to touch them until I've got an idea what they might be and if they are actually dead cause i poked 'em with a cocktail stick to try and get a reaction. Nothing. anyone else had this problem, or know what they are?

Help appreciated.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, :welcome:to the hobby
Pet shops often sell wood with little bugs in. The best remedies are freezing the logs, or better yet, completely submerging them in water for about 6 hours. This will drown the insects and when the wood s dry it can go back in the vivarium. This happens a lot too with substrate, and a lot of substrates can be microwaved for a few minutes to kill bugs. 

There is no proof (that i know) these bugs are harmful to you or your reptile, but they may escape into the house and are a general nuisance. Hope this helped and good luck:2thumb:


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the hobby/obsession! :lol2:
Without a picture we cant give you a definite answer but they sound like wood worms i.e. they were in the wood and there was sawdust from where they were burrowing though it!
but if you put a picture up then someone will be able to identify them for you!


----------



## OmiRain (May 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll get a picture up tomorrow. I've been pretty busy today but thank you so much for helping me!

Piccy soon.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Does it look like these?
Google Image Result for http://www.uksafari.com/jpeg2/woodwrm4.jpg


----------



## OmiRain (May 28, 2011)

Yeah it does. Woodworms eh? Do you think I should tell the pet store?


----------

